# How do people get ahead



## squatster (Aug 31, 2014)

How do people do it? I am closer to 50 then 40 now and still can't afford shit.
How the hell do people do it?
What is the secret?


----------



## BigTimeR (Aug 31, 2014)

Gotta be smart or be born into money. Or win the lottery


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 31, 2014)

I'd say when kids get grown and out the house, money should free up some.  Also, in my situation I have a better job at my age than I did 10 or 20 years ago.  Debt load also factors in big time.  It's still tough.  I actually budget in my gear and supplements into our household budget to make sure I can afford it before I spend..


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 31, 2014)

squatster said:


> How do people do it? I am closer to 50 then 40 now and still can't afford shit.
> How the hell do people do it?
> What is the secret?



You could always get an extra part time job.


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 31, 2014)

To start, I think its very important to live within your means.  If making more isn't an option, try to lower your living costs.  I know its hard, but can be done.  I know I will never live the luxury life style, but am happy with what I do have.  I know several people that live better off $40,000/yr than some that make $200,000.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 31, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> To start, I think its very important to live within your means.  If making more isn't an option, try to lower your living costs.  I know its hard, but can be done.  I know I will never live the luxury life style, but am happy with what I do have.  I know several people that live better off $40,000/yr than some that make $200,000.



This guy here ↑↑↑ hit the nail on the head. It has always seemed like the more money I make the more I just plain didn't give a fuck and I've bought $3600 diamond stud earrings just stupid shit. I've worked weeks where I've put in 120 hours a week but people also don't figure in taxes. The more you make the more taxes you end up paying. The more overtime you work the taxes get ridiculous.

I think with time and family everything starts slowing down. I no longer blow money at the strip club or the bar like I use to. You just need to reevaluate what's important to you. Would you rather have a $50k truck or a $20k and save money? Do you actually need a brand new pair of air Jordan's to workout in or will some old school chucks benefit you more? Do you have a 401k or some sort of retirement plan going? Instead of eating out once a week cut it back to once a month and grill steaks instead. Put that money up into a separate account for savings only that you would've used to eat out the other 3 weeks and that's easily another 150-200$ a month you just saved.


----------



## Daniel11 (Sep 1, 2014)

My current job typically gives a salary increase each year for inflation and cost of living increases etc.  it's not really 100% equal to say increases in rent in the area, etc.  but it helps.  

On the other hand, when I look at my annual income this year vs 10 years ago it has doubled (x2) so that's not too bad.  It still feels like the budget is just as tight and that's because the house is bigger, the cars are bigger and nicer and then add in kids. 

Am I getting ahead? In someways yes, in other ways things are pretty much the same.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Sep 1, 2014)

It's a question I ask myself a lot lately. As magnus wisely sated, living within one means is critical...but for me that means no health insurance at the moment. So, keeping thing lean is one thing, BUT I have always wanted to be able to make more since I think there are many sensible things I should have not have to say NO to...like health insurance or a set of jumper cables...yeah I said no to jumpers at Walmart because we have a budget. That pissed me off I mean A lady full of handicap kids asked me on Wednesday to jump their mini van and I didn't have any...stupid problem to have.

Anyway, the only thing I figure I can do with a minimal investment since I have a family of five and make a modest living as a small time contractor was to broaden my knowledge into the realm of HVAC. I am 40+ and have decided to go take a few continuing ed classes for only $300 each and get certified. So, for me I can potentially double my hourly wage for those jobs. I suspect it will not become a 40 hour a week thing, but if I can land two or three HVAC projects a month it will be 900 bucks well spent.

So, one needs to cut back or add or do both or stop working all together and live on the government which appears to be the New American Dream.

Hawk


----------



## squatster (Sep 1, 2014)

It all sucks- I sold my truck so there were no payments- no health insurance- no vacations - got off the juice for now- cut way back on the food so my kids can eat a little more - work has dead off and when I do work I have to go cheep to just get the work - nothing else I can lean out now except get rid of the house and buy a tent - I am sick of this shit. Some times you just need that one good job - but then the extras go to back bills. I am late 40 - should be set by now


----------



## squatster (Sep 1, 2014)

Miss my truck and really miss my juice - I was getting large and sreddedsredded


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 2, 2014)

If you can't afford what you want rethink your job.  Don't settle for low paying chase the money.  Or make cuts in other things.  Its all a matter of priorities


----------



## squatster (Sep 3, 2014)

The only thing I stayed on is the Melanotan 2 - the other peps make me way to hungry for now till I get stable.
The big thing I think I am going to do about money - I am looking into moving to Texas - Arlington or some were near Dallas great economy for construction


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 3, 2014)

If your moving to tx man and you want real money consider the oil field


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 3, 2014)

Taking the "born into money" factor out of the equation:

There is no secret. Everything in life is risk and sacrifice. Watching for opportunities and knowing if/when to take them. Every single person out there have the same opportunities go by them, most just do not recognize them when they do.

When a door opens another one closes, and vice-versa. Most of the time we walk through the wrong door which will always set us back from our goal(s). Once family and children are factored in MANY doors close because your risk to reward ratio changes greatly.

The above being said, from what I have realized if you're not willing to risk big (which means you are willing to take the chance to lose big), then you will never succeed big. I have blinked during deals and saw $50k+ disappear just like that because I chose the wrong door, made the wrong decision, made the bad investment. 

But when I speak of risk and sacrifice I am not only referring to money or investments or leaving your secure employment for another or sacrificing your gear supply or your big screen tv etc, I am talking about being willing to do whatever you have to to get where you want to be and if that means risking and if necessary sacrificing your materialistic freedoms as well then so be it. Because imo whether we choose to believe it or not, we are all in prison as long as we are ruled by our governments and their 1% backers!


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 3, 2014)

Ever time I go to work I put my life on the life I could die at any given time. Or loose fingers or arms what ever.  But it's the chance I take to be a good provider


----------



## Sully (Sep 3, 2014)

There's an old Italian conventionalism that says- "there's only 3 ways to achieve wealth. inherit it, marry it, or steal it." I believe there is a fair amount of truth in there. It's obviously not a complete and total truth, but it's far from being what I would call wrong. Inheritance & marriage aside, I don't think anyone has ever achieved monetary wealth without stepping on people. It's up to u to decide whether u can accept that. 

As someone said earlier, risk vs. reward. If you're not willing to risk and sacrifice everything, you're unlikely to achieve the financial success that you might crave. I've kicked myself several times for passing on opportunities that turned out to be good mines. I just lacked the foresight and willingness to risk the money, so I missed out on the spoils. And there have been more than one of those opportunities that I look back on and wish I had that opportunity again. I simply have to accept my current situation as the inevitable outcome of my less than stellar decisions in my past.


----------



## Alinshop (Sep 5, 2014)

squatster said:


> The only thing I stayed on is the Melanotan 2 - the other peps make me way to hungry for now till I get stable.
> The big thing I think I am going to do about money - I am looking into moving to Texas - Arlington or some were near Dallas great economy for construction



Dallas is a great place to live and make money. Good thinking.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 5, 2014)

I agree with anasci and lil sully...our country runs on capitalism...which as far as I can see is a smarter person taking advantage of a dumber person in some fashion...the question is, is it morally right to do so? I'm pretty sure Jesus or Buddha would say no...so it comes down to how much your conscious can take screwing other people over


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 5, 2014)

Some of your points of view are similar to the small fat guy in the gym who sees someone in shape and says. "Yeah they just take steroids and have good genes"  

Wanna know how to get ahead?   Work your ass off!   That's how.  Saying that you have to be born into it, steal it or marry into it is a cop out.   

Oh and also don't vote for socialists.


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 5, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> I agree with anasci and lil sully...our country runs on capitalism...which as far as I can see is a smarter person taking advantage of a dumber person in some fashion...the question is, is it morally right to do so? I'm pretty sure Jesus or Buddha would say no...so it comes down to how much your conscious can take screwing other people over




Omg.  Koolaid man Koolaid.   Like I said, a cop out.   Capitalism provides the highest standard of living for a nation of people ever in the history of the world!  Now let's change and go for socialism or communism. Yaaaayyyyy!!!  :banghead:


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I thought the thread title asked how people "get head" . Oh well....


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 6, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I thought the thread title asked how people "get head" . Oh well....


Lmfao


----------



## squatster (Sep 6, 2014)

Hate to say - worked hard with My father and his father all my life - by my self and I have never worked harder just to stay a float- no extra ' s - I want to make a future for my children - I don't see it happening were I am.  When it was good - it was good- but how can ya get ahead - my insurances went way up - water, taxes, heating, gas is out of control for no reason - sorry - speculation,  how can we get ahead - stocks, what ones? We're do ya get the extra money for the stocks? I will make it but it is nuts


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 6, 2014)

If you can pass a background check etc this is the company a new hire should try and get on at regardless of where you are living in Texas. I know people working down there in the Midland area driving trucks making damn good money for them. Worth a shot looking into them. Also just do a search for Permian basin jobs in Texas. Oilfield is the way to go

http://jobs.halliburton.com/texas-jobs


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 6, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Some of your points of view are similar to the small fat guy in the gym who sees someone in shape and says. "Yeah they just take steroids and have good genes"
> 
> Wanna know how to get ahead?   Work your ass off!   That's how.  Saying that you have to be born into it, steal it or marry into it is a cop out.
> 
> Oh and also don't vote for socialists.



I think it's more like the in shape regular sized person who sees someone on steroids and can never get that big himself, no matter how hard he works...because the person on steroids is cheating... steroids were invented to cheat 

like the bodybuilder selling n.o. explode as his secrete to getting huge...that is capitalism... someone in the know taking advantage of someone in the dark

but because most people can't do something actually meaningful like being a surgeon they have to take the boy wonder approach to feeling good about themselves, if they are smart enough to screw someone over they must be a genius and thus deserve to be rich

now if you want to lead a good honest life regular hard work will get you everything you need...but a dairy farmer or school teacher is never going to own a Ferrari


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 6, 2014)

fun fact, the 4 Wal Mart heirs makes more money annually than the bottom 40% of Americans combined, which is great, they must be working REALLY hard

for each minimum wage employee they have we pay 1,200 in taxes for all the government assistance they require...and they have a lot of employees 

what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## chaotichealth (Sep 6, 2014)

That there are people still working a minimum wage job trying to make I in life.  Them jobs were not ment fir people to live off or raise a family.


----------



## Alinshop (Sep 6, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> fun fact, the 4 Wal Mart heirs makes more money annually than the bottom 40% of Americans combined, which is great, they must be working REALLY hard
> 
> for each minimum wage employee they have we pay 1,200 in taxes for all the government assistance they require...and they have a lot of employees
> 
> what is wrong with this picture?



I can't even name all the things wrong with that picture..:sniper:


----------



## rangerjockey (Sep 7, 2014)

:lightbulb:I have been reading this post for a couple of days, and money is tough and so is our sport.  To make $ you really have to bust your butt and moving is expensive. Making cuts in the check book is the easiest way and putting money away every month for suppliments helps alot!  Personally I make 6 digits a year, (I am not bragging or trying to be an ass) I live in one of the most taxed states in our union, have 3 kids and mama doesnt work.  Money is tight, and I do overtime (lucky to have it).  At the end of every month I am close to broke or broke(no lie).  I stash cash for my "hobbie" and mama is ok with it, as long as we are finacially ok.  hell milk here is 4.00$ a gallon! My point is friend, do that side work stash money, lose some sleep, so you can live the IRON PILE life style.  Stay strong and focused!  I just found out while im at work writing this (on OT) my son hit a grand slam in his baseball game, am I there right now to see it? NO!! I chose to make $. Now that SUCKS!! Choices and decisions we have to make to live the way we want.  Much Love my friends.


----------



## 77hulk (Sep 7, 2014)

I planted a hundred dollar bill about twenty years ago. Still waiting to see that money tree.


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 7, 2014)

squatster said:


> Hate to say - worked hard with My father and his father all my life - by my self and I have never worked harder just to stay a float- no extra ' s - I want to make a future for my children - I don't see it happening were I am.  When it was good - it was good- but how can ya get ahead - my insurances went way up - water, taxes, heating, gas is out of control for no reason - sorry - speculation,  how can we get ahead - stocks, what ones? We're do ya get the extra money for the stocks? I will make it but it is nuts



What was your work?



humpthebobcat said:


> I think it's more like the in shape regular sized person who sees someone on steroids and can never get that big himself, no matter how hard he works...because the person on steroids is cheating... steroids were invented to cheat
> 
> like the bodybuilder selling n.o. explode as his secrete to getting huge...that is capitalism... someone in the know taking advantage of someone in the dark
> 
> ...



A school teacher SHOULD NEVER EVER EVER be able to own a Ferrari because they are a public "tax paid" servant and chose that life.  TOUGH deal with it!

A dairy farmer????……i know a dairy farmer who has 4,000 acres, tons and tons of cash, extremely rich and did it all on an 8th grade education.



humpthebobcat said:


> fun fact, the 4 Wal Mart heirs makes more money annually than the bottom 40% of Americans combined, which is great, they must be working REALLY hard
> 
> for each minimum wage employee they have we pay 1,200 in taxes for all the government assistance they require...and they have a lot of employees
> 
> what is wrong with this picture?



They also pay a shit ton of the percentage of taxes.  And make sure u thank them for the kick ass company they run bringing you extremely cheap and affordable goods as NEVER BEFORE SEEN IN THE HISTORY OF THE ENTIRE WORLD BUT YOU STILL ARENT SATISFIED WITH THAT BECAUSE OF ENVY OF RICH PEOPLE!!!  Now thats a fun fact!  The so called poor people in this country have microwaves, tons of clothes, tons of food, plasma TVs, a car or two and a roof over their heads.  Show me another place in the world that treats the poor so well?



chaotichealth said:


> That there are people still working a minimum wage job trying to make I in life.  Them jobs were not ment fir people to live off or raise a family.



EXACTLY!  If youre dumb enough not to find a better job than minimum wage then i dont feel sorry for ya!



Alinshop said:


> I can't even name all the things wrong with that picture..:sniper:


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 7, 2014)

A close acquaintance of mine used to own 50% of this company.  

Black Kow - The Mature Manure


He knew all the dairy farmers around area (including the one I mentioned above) and one day he had a bright idea.  He came to them and told them he would haul off (FOR FREE) the cow shit that accumulated in the sheds where the cows get milked.  You see the cows would shit a lot while being milked.  So he dug out a huge hole at the end of the concrete pad and scraped all the shit into the hole and hauled it off.  He then let it sit for a number of days then bagged it up and sold it as fertilizer and thats how the company was born.   When he got older and sold out…..the buy out was around 10 million.   

So dont tell me he stole, married into or cheated somebody into getting rich because he grew up poor.  He sold bags of shit and people bought it AND IT WAS BENEFICIAL TO THEIR FARMS, GARDENS or whatever.

You act like people steal to get ahead…..if that was true then why would people give their money for things that dont work?  Steve Jobs got rich from selling kick ass products not some piece of shit that doesnt work.  

When i see comments like this I can only think that you must live in some horrid democrat/socialist/communist controlled area like Detroit or Chicago OR you are just simply dumb and a simpleton and the best you can do is go work for someone 9 to 5 and complain because you have no money.


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 7, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> I think it's more like the in shape regular sized person who sees someone on steroids and can never get that big himself, no matter how hard he works...because the person on steroids is cheating... steroids were invented to cheat
> 
> *like the bodybuilder selling n.o. explode as his secrete to getting huge...that is capitalism... someone in the know taking advantage of someone in the dark*
> 
> ...




Thats called MARKETING!  Man, are u educated or not?  Who FORCED you to buy NOXplode or any other so called product that doesnt work?   Maybe you are the guy who buys Budweiser beer because theres a lady with huge tits on the Budweiser poster and you think if you buy their beer that magically you will get that lady.   When in fact you will get fat, drunk, smell bad and be repulsive to any lady of quality.


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 7, 2014)

Phoenixk2 said:


> I thought the thread title asked how people "get head" . Oh well....




Lets get back to this topic…..the NUMBER 1 way people get rich in this country is through the ownership of Real Estate.

We can talk about this if you like but remember there is risk in real estate just like anything else. 


If you want to be taken care of from the cradle to the grave then remember YOU WILL NEVER EVER BE RICH!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 8, 2014)

sounds like someone is a little defensive...it's all semantics man...to me it's still taking advantage of some people some how no matter how you want to try and justify it...every once in a while someone may get lucky and find a niche in the shit business but he probably hires illegals and pays them low low wages for picking it up 

so what kind of honest hard work do you do amateur male? real estate? that's such a noble profession, thanks for your contribution to society

Walmart and Apple use slave labor for their awesome affordable products 

Foxconn has nets around their building to keep people from jumping off and committing suicide...not to mention wars are fought over the precious metal in Africa....


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Thats called MARKETING!  Man, are u educated or not?  Who FORCED you to buy NOXplode or any other so called product that doesnt work?   Maybe you are the guy who buys Budweiser beer because theres a lady with huge tits on the Budweiser poster and you think if you buy their beer that magically you will get that lady.   When in fact you will get fat, drunk, smell bad and be repulsive to any lady of quality.



so you agree with me? only dumb people buy into the smart persons marketing, awesome, thanks

stay calm,  no need to try and insult me...it's just the internet, don't get your panties in a bunch because someone may have conflicting view points than your own


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry man but you sound like a loser.  If you want to get ahead then maybe first change the way you look at things.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> A close acquaintance of mine used to own 50% of this company.
> 
> Black Kow - The Mature Manure
> When i see comments like this I can only think that you must live in some horrid democrat/socialist/communist controlled area like Detroit or Chicago OR you are just simply dumb and a simpleton and the best you can do is go work for someone 9 to 5 and complain because you have no money.



worse....I work in healthcare...taking care of the rich and the poor, neither of which know how their meat suit works and are effected the same way regardless of wealth...all the money in the world couldn't save Steve jobs' ass from a brain tumor


----------



## humpthebobcat (Sep 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Sorry man but you sound like a loser.  If you want to get ahead then maybe first change the way you look at things.



************


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Sep 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Lets get back to this topic…..the NUMBER 1 way people get rich in this country is through the ownership of Real Estate.
> 
> We can talk about this if you like but remember there is risk in real estate just like anything else.
> 
> ...


Dude, I just wanted to find an easy way to get some head. But it sounds like you wanna sell me something....


----------



## amateurfemale (Sep 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> ************



Wow, aren't you a gentleman? This was a discussion between two men and you bring someone's wife (who you don't know and have never seen) into it. Classy.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Sep 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> ************



You obviously never seen her, she's smoking hot all around.


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> ************




Too bad we cant talk in person.  Youre a real keyboard badass my friend.   And still a loser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srd1 (Sep 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> ************



Thats fucked up dude be thankfull it is "just the internet" cause had that bullshit comment been made to someones face youd prob be swallowing your teeth before it spilled out of your mouth. Talk shit about the person your argueing with all you want but dont disrespect someones wife cause you dont like the direction a debate is going its a pussy move bro


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 8, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Thats fucked up dude be thankfull it is "just the internet" cause had that bullshit comment been made to someones face youd prob be swallowing your teeth before it spilled out of your mouth. Talk shit about the person your argueing with all you want but dont disrespect someones wife cause you dont like the direction a debate is going its a pussy move bro




Yeah i was going to type something like that but I think my wife is hot and its a waste of time dealing with a keyboard warrior.


Nice calves bobcat, and youre still a loser with no money.

BTW, those fake boobs set me back about 7,500$ the first time and about 8,000$ the second time.  Dont get mad because you cant afford for your wife to get a set.  Oh and I paid cash. :action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055:


----------



## Iceman74 (Sep 8, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> ************



I understand there was/is plenty of name calling on his part, but I think an apology is due for the comment about his wife.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Sep 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Yeah i was going to type something like that but I think my wife is hot and its a waste of time dealing with a keyboard warrior.
> 
> 
> Nice calves bobcat, and youre still a loser with no money.
> ...


Money well spent and it's the gift that keeps on giving :headbang:


----------



## srd1 (Sep 8, 2014)

amateurmale said:


> Yeah i was going to type something like that but I think my wife is hot and its a waste of time dealing with a keyboard warrior.
> 
> 
> Nice calves bobcat, and youre still a loser with no money.
> ...



LMAO love it!!!


----------



## Phoe2006 (Sep 8, 2014)

OK guys this discussion has gotten a little personal. Bringing  someone's wife or family into a discussion is just bad all around. I know I've gotten into I recently with someone but come on brother that's just low


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 8, 2014)

First, I am starting to find it really annoying that people report a post so that it can be removed yet everyone feels the need to quote the post. I do not have the time to sit here and babysit people, editing out their posts. If a post is inappropriate DO NOT quote the post, just click the report button. Very simple.

Second, this is your only warning here humpthebobcat. DO NOT disrespect someone's significant other on my site! If you have an issue with someone take it to pm's with them DO NOT post disrespectful shit openly!

Third, amateurmale your attitude needs a serious overhaul. Too many negative comments coming from you in many different threads. Enough with the drama. Stick to threads where you cannot contribute negativity.

This thread is finished now.


----------

